# I tend to use pre made coils but i found this article which might be useful regarding cotton wicks



## BigGuy (24/10/14)

http://spinfuel.com/the-truth-about-cotton-wicks/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (24/10/14)

BigGuy said:


> http://spinfuel.com/the-truth-about-cotton-wicks/


Sensible approach, thanks.


----------

